# Buying wood in Rhode Island



## desimas (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know of a good place to buy Maple and Red Oak Cabinet grade plywood and the same in board lengths in the Rhode Island area? The stuff they have at Lowes and Home Depot is just junk. Unfortunatly the boards need to be planed on both sides to 3/4" thick since I don't have a planer.

Thanks
Pete


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Check out this place. I've never been there but his website caught my eye: http://www.gkwoodworking.com/content/products_hardwood_softwood_hardware.asp He's in Ct up on your side of the state but might not bee too far from you. If you go there post a report on your findings.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Take yourself up to Downes & Reader in Stoughton, MA.
You'll be like a kid in a candy store and it is not very far from RI.
They have all kinds of cabinet grade plywood and tons of other woods.


----------



## goldenoak (Apr 5, 2011)

Harris Lumber in Providence RI. They also have a shop that will dia the lumber for you at a low mill charge


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

If my mind serves me correctly. . . .Harris lumber has been gone in providence for a long time. . .there is a 7-11 in the old Harris Lumber spot. . Depends on where you live. . . .check out cambio Plywood in Cranston . . .I was in there a few weeks ago . . .I bought some formica . .but i was talking to them about cabinet grade plywood . . .i want to make some Kitchen cabinets. . . .If you need more info . . .shoot me a message . ..


----------



## rblank (May 3, 2011)

You guys are thinking of L. Sweet lumber which I think is on Harris Ave in Providence.


----------



## desimas (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the feedback. I will have to try Downes & Reader in Stoughton, MA and Cambio Plywood in Cranston.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

Or better yet. Go to your local cabinet shops an buy from them. I lived in Warwick RI for 22 yrs. Thats what I did. Build up a friendship with them an you will get all the leftovers and they will sell you the wood at cost.


----------

